# Kokua Jumper - man fängt ja klein an



## Alex0303 (21. Oktober 2014)

Nun ist es soweit. Mein Sohn ist 4 Monate alt und der junge Papa überlegt,  wann der Nachwuchs wohl anfängt die Welt zu erkunden. Doch was braucht man dazu? Ganz genau: das richtige Gefährt.
Gesagt, getan..... im Internet recherchiert,  auch so manch anderen Thread zu diesem Thema gefunden und beschlossen,  dass es auch bei meinem Kleinen ein Jumper sein muss!

Letzte Woche bestellt und geliefert worden.

Geplant ist folgendes:
- Rahmen wird bepulvert
- der originale Lenker wird durch Lenker und Vorbau ersetzt (ist im Original eins)
- ein neuer (farblich passender) Steuersatz wird verbaut
- Klemmschelle muss auch passen
- die "Big Apple" von Schwalbe werden ersetzt.. mal schaun was sich da noch finden lässt
- eine Bremse muss auch noch drauf. Da wird noch überlegt, ob vorn oder hinten.

Hab das Rad gerade in Seine Einzelteile zerlegt, da kam mir plötzlich die Idee die neuen Reifen auf Tubeless umzurüsten. .. wird vielleicht noch weiter verfolgt. Wird sich zeigen.

So.. und nun die ersten Bilder...




 

 

 



Zuerst wird nun der Rahmen zum Entlacken geschickt , nachdem ich ihn endlich fertig auseinandgebaut habe. ;-)

Lg Alex


----------



## giant_r (21. Oktober 2014)

Mit 4 monaten willst du ihn auf ein laufrad setzen??? Mein sohn hat mit 15 monaten angefangen und ich musste suchen, bis ich eins gefunden hatte, wo er mit den fuessen auf den boden kommt.
trotzdem viel spass beim herrichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (21. Oktober 2014)

es sieht ja so aus, als wäre hier die etwas aufwendigere Procedur im Gange. Das kann dann ja auch etwas dauern...


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

@giant_r nein keine sorge... mit 4 Monaten setz ich den Kleinen noch nicht drauf 
Aber ich hab nicht so viel Zeit zum basteln, da rechne ich lieber mit ein paar Monaten mehr. 
Außerdem brauch ich für so manche Aktion noch Werkzeug und so... muss ja schließlich alles selbst "gebastelt" bzw. erspart werden 
(Steuersatz einpressen, Laufräder zentrieren) 

Und ich will mich ja nicht stressen müssen. Das hab ich in der Arbeit genug 
Bis zum 1.Geburtstag sollts halt fertig werden... dann schaun ma obs ihm passt oder nicht... ist ja eher ein Papa-Projekt


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Oktober 2014)

wo läßt du entlacken und pulvern?
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nach dem ich aus Linz (Ö.)  bin, habe ich zwei verschiedene Firmen in meiner Nähe gefunden.
Entlackt wir bei der Firma Tiefenbacher (kostet mich ca € 60,- inkl. Versand) und neu bepulvert bei Wolfmair (da weiß ich noch nichts wegen dem Preis).

jetzt muss ich aber erst mal alles auseinanderbauen.

Lg Alex


----------



## beenert (22. Oktober 2014)

Was schwebt dir bremsentechnisch vor? Eine Single-Pivot-Kombination am Vorderrad? Ich frage weil ich auch grad am überlegen und suchen bin...siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp-my-laufrad-neuaufbau-eines-kokua-jumper.573983/page-7
Viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch noch am überlegen was ich mach. Entweder eine Vorderradbremse oder eben über einen eigens gebogenen Winkel am Hinterrad.
Muss mal schauen was so passen könnte. Überleg ja auch mit der magura hs33 urban .. aber ob die über den Reifen passt?
Aber ich bin auf der Suche. Wenn dir was einfällt, bitte melden. Freu mich immer über Ideen


----------



## sven kona (22. Oktober 2014)

Abend.

Warum entlackst du nicht alleine ??.
Abbeizer drauf und Bierchen aufmachen.

Grüsse 

P.S. Das Jumper meiner Tochter hab ich gekauft da war sie 4 Wochen . Mein Radhändler hat mich angekuckt wien BROT


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Ab dem Bierchen war jezt die Aufmerksamkeit futsch 
is natürlich schon offen.

Hab anfangs überlegt, ob ich selbst entlacken soll.
Ich hab mich dann dagegen entschieden. Weil wenns nicht so funktioniert,  wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab, dann bin ich erst recht sauer.
so weiß ich, dass es passt. 


Jetzt hätt ich gerade die Lagerschalen ausgeschlagen.  Die wollen aber nicht so wie ich


----------



## sven kona (22. Oktober 2014)

mit Gefühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hulk.... draufhaun 

Na wird schon werden.... is ja Zeit


----------



## sven kona (22. Oktober 2014)

Wolfmair würde auch vorbehandeln ( entlacken ) hab grad Seite ma überflogen

Grüsse


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab dort angerufen. Is ja beim Kokua ein Nasslack oder? Das machen die nämlich nicht.
Vielleicht zu klein? Oder vielleicht kein chemisches entfernen bei ihnen möglich?
Und die haben mir auch die Nummer von der anderen Firma gegeben.


----------



## sven kona (22. Oktober 2014)

Puh beim Lack bin ich überfragt . 

war bei mir nach ner Nacht mit abbeizer ab .


----------



## giant_r (22. Oktober 2014)

maenner, mein sohn wird naechsten monat 3 jahre alt, soll ich anfangen ihm ein 29" aufzubauen??
nichts fuer ungut, der musste einfach raus. Lass uns wissen, wie es mit dem aufbau weitergeht.


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kommt drauf an, wann ers bekommen soll 
spass beiseite. Ich weiß ja, dass es bald ist. Aber ich möcht mir damit Zeit lassen können.
sonst machts ja keinen Spass mehr, wenn Druck dahinter ist.

Weiß zufällig jemand,  ob die Felgen irgendwie beschichtet sind oder so? Muss da was runter bevor was drauf kann?

Lg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Alex, 

dass Kokua für meinen Sohn habe ich eine Woche nach der Geburt gekauft...  ;-) 
Meins ist gerade bei meinem Kumpel und wird ordentlich getunt. Was und wie werde ich noch nicht genau verraten... :-D 
Aber ich hoffe es ist im Winter fertig. Zu Ostern, muss es einsatzbereit sein. 
Gruß, Chris


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

So... (fast) alles versandfertig...

Das wird alles schwarz bepulvert 


ä


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hey Chris, 
super, dass du auch so bald anfängst 

Bitte schreib mal was so gemacht wird/wurde bei dir... bin ja neugierig...
bzw. wenn schon nicht vorher, dann nach der Fertigstellung


----------



## KIV (22. Oktober 2014)

60€ nur fürs Entlacken finde ich irre viel Geld. Das ist doch wahrscheinlich ein Standardpreis für ganze Fahrräder, oder..? Vom Aufwand und Materialverbrauch ist der Jumper Hauptrahmen mE eher mit ner Starrgabel vergleichbar. Mit dem Argument solltest Du mal in die Preisverhandlung bei einem 'Komplettanbieter' einsteigen. Der Hauptrahmen ist vermutlich klar gepulvert, vielleicht kann man da auch einfach was drüber pulvern..?
Ich denke im Übrigen, dass kaum ein Radhersteller heutzutage irgendwas nasslackiert. Pulvern ist einfacher und haltbarer.
Alu wird meines Wissens vor dem Pulvern erst eloxiert, damit es nicht anläuft und oxidiert.
Insofern würde ich vom selbst entlacken mit Schleifpapier eher abraten, das Eloxal geht dabei auch flöten...


----------



## KIV (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Felgen sind vermutlich nur eloxiert und sollten einfach lackiert werden können.


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Oktober 2014)

Glaub nicht, dass das der Standardpreis für ganze Räder ist. 
Hab denen ein Bild vom Jumper mitgeschickt, wie ich angefragt hab.
Die Firma, die bepulvert schreibt auf der Homepage:
"Grundsätzlich ist das neuerliche Beschichten von Werkstücken möglich. Es wird jedoch darauf hingewiesen, dass für Teile welche erstmalig nicht bei uns beschichtet wurden, keine Garantie übernommen werden kann."
Und zum pulvern von eloxierten Teilen steht:
"Eloxiertes Aluminium kann in unserer Vorbehandlung nur entfettet werden.
_*Es wird keine haftvermittelnde Schicht hergestellt!*_
Wenn das Material im Trockenofen auf über 100°C erhitzt wird, kommt es zu Rissen in der Eloxalschicht.
Je nach Beschaffenheit des Grundmaterials kann es dann zu Ausgasungen und Oberflächenstörungen kommen.
Da wir auf diese Effekte keinen Einfluss haben, müssen allfällige Nacharbeiten in Rechnung gestellt werden.
Für die Beschichtung von eloxiertem Material übernehmen wir keine Gewährleistung."

Da muss man anscheinend schon aufpassen was man macht ? 

Nachdem ich dann doch nicht so viel Geschick und Geduld besitze, werd ich wohl den Preis zahlen. So oft mach ich sowas ja auch nicht....
auch wenn das Geldtascherl weint


----------



## beenert (22. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht lieg ich komplett daneben, aber kann man eine lackierte Felge (so die Seitenflanken nicht abgeklebt wurden) mit einer Felgenbremse zum stehen bringen???
Die Magura Urban ist ja auf Triatlon ausgelegt, ich denke die dürfte ebenso wie Rennradbremsen von der Maukweite her zu niedrig bauen. 
Wie sieht es denn mit BMX-Bremsen aus, die eine Single-Pivot-Befestigung haben, kennt sich damit jemand aus?
Grüße
Benedikt


----------



## KIV (22. Oktober 2014)

Wenn schon nicht abgeklebt, kann man vielleicht die Flanken zumindest nach dem Lackieren erstmal grob anschleifen, vielleicht mit nassem, feinem Sand oder Sandpapier auf alten Bremsklötzen..?


----------



## Diman (22. Oktober 2014)

Warum ausgerechnet auf Triatlon? Ist doch nicht Magura Triatlon sondern Urban.


----------



## Diman (22. Oktober 2014)

@Alex0303 60,- für Entlacken??? Kannst du gleich zu mir schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Oktober 2014)

di


Alex0303 schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, dass das der Standardpreis für ganze Räder ist.
> Hab denen ein Bild vom Jumper mitgeschickt, wie ich angefragt hab.
> Die Firma, die bepulvert schreibt auf der Homepage:
> "Grundsätzlich ist das neuerliche Beschichten von Werkstücken möglich. Es wird jedoch darauf hingewiesen, dass für Teile welche erstmalig nicht bei uns beschichtet wurden, keine Garantie übernommen werden kann."
> ...


die Felgen kannste mE problemlos mit der Sprühdose lackieren, da kommt doch nix dran. Beim Rest ist die Belastung natürlich höher. Aber mit ner professionellen Nasslackierung und Lackschutzfolie an den besonders exponierten Stellen (Gabelseiten, Hinterbau seitlich und im Bereich hinter dem Gelenk wo die Füße abgestellt werden) hätte ich auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2014)

beenert schrieb:


> Vielleicht lieg ich komplett daneben, aber kann man eine lackierte Felge (so die Seitenflanken nicht abgeklebt wurden) mit einer Felgenbremse zum stehen bringen???


Das interessiert mich auch gerade brennend in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass bald ein kleines Fahrrad aufgebaut werden muss.  Fraglich ist auch, wie lang eine Pulverung an der Stelle standhalten würden. Allzugroße Reibleistungen werden bei den Kleinen an der Stelle ja eigentlich nicht umgesetzt...

@Alex0303: Hast Du daran gedacht, die Firma zur Beschichtung/Entlackung zu wechseln? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es selbst mit dem Versand nach D deutlich günstigere Anbieter geben sollte.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

@Surtre ja bin schon am überlegen. versand nach D sind ca 12 Euronen glaub ich.
bzw. kennt wer jemanden, der das machen kann?
danke für den Denkanstoß. hab mal gegooglet.
soll man anscheinend nicht machen, wenn man Felgenbremsen montieren möchte, weil:
1. die Bremsleistung fast futsch ist (Fußbremse ist ja auch noch da und so schwer sind Kinder dann auch noch nicht)
2. man Abrieb auf der Felge hat (werden bei mir sowieso schwarz)
3. irgendwann sowieso alles wieder runtergerubbelt ist, und dann die felge rausschaut.
somit wird jetzt erst mal die felge bepulvert und dann eventuell doch über eine Scheibenbremse nachgedacht.


----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2014)

Unsere Jumper Felgen (auch eloxiert) und "große" Rahmen habe ich hier Pulvern lassen:
http://www.gleiss-rahmenbau.de/
Da sich der Herr mit Fahrradteilen auskennt, werden Passungen und Gewinde i.A. selbständig abgeklebt.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

kennt zufällig wer jemanden der pulvert UND eloxiert?


----------



## paradox (23. Oktober 2014)

@Surtre Glückwunsch zum Bike der Woche.

Meins wird ja ähnlich deinem, deins war eben ein sehr gutes Vorbild.
Ein paar Details sind aber bei mir anders...
dauert aber noch etwas, dadas Projekt leider ein halbes Jahr ruhte. 
Im Moment wird mit hochdruck daran gearbeitet


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir wer von euch sagen, wie ich die behämmerten Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz rausbekomme?
mit Geduld hab ichs schon probiert. Möcht mir für eine einmalige Aktion kein extra Werkzeug kaufen müssen...

Und weiß wer die Speichenlänge?


----------



## Diman (23. Oktober 2014)

Hammer & Holzblock von außen oder Hammer & Schraubendreher XXL von innen.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> behämmert


 
Eine der von Diman genannten Methoden hat noch immer funktioniert. Ansonsten richtigen Ausschläger kaufen, kost nicht die Welt, oder beim Händler um die Ecke machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2014)

Rahmen und Steuersatz erwärmen!
Das Steuerrohr besteht aus Alu, die Lagerschalen aus Stahl. Deren beiden Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten unterscheiden sich deutlich im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

Mit Schraubendreher von innen hab ichs schon probiert...
jetzt muss ich mal einen holzblock suchen 

Ja womit erwärmen? Feuerzeug oder im Kochtopf? 
War kurz davor das ganze in die Tiefkühltruhe neben meiner Werkbank zu werfen. 
Hätte das den selben Effekt? Oder macht sich erwärmen um so viel mehr bemerkbar?


Und wer ideen wegen der speichen?
@Surtre  hast du die Originalspeichen einfach lackiert oder neue gekauft?

Lg


----------



## Surtre (23. Oktober 2014)

Abkühlen hätte einen negativen Effekt: Das Steuerrohr würde sich stärker zusammenziehen als der Steuersatz. 
Zum Erwärmen nimmt man normalerweise einen Heißluftfön. Es lohnt sich.

Ich habe neue Speichen anfertigen lassen, da die originale Länge nicht mehr passte.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Föhn 
da wär ich glaub ich nie draufgekommen, weils so einfach ist.
Werd ich morgen nach der Arbeit gleich probieren.


----------



## KIV (23. Oktober 2014)

Ausschläger und Einpresswerkzeug finde ich super praktisch. Evtl kannste auch einen Besenstiel am Ende mit nem kleinen Schlitz versehen, ins Steuerrohr stecken und dann mit ner Schraube aufspreizen. Dann mit dem dicken Hammer immer feste drauf..!


----------



## paradox (24. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir half auch der Fon nichts mehr, es war so fest, unglablich, habe dann mit viel Geduld die Schale innen mit dem Dremel angeschnitten und immer wieder warm gemacht und geklopft, hat pro Schale gut ne halbe H gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (24. Oktober 2014)

na da kommt doch Freude auf, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, dems so geht 
ich werds mal mitm Föhn versuchen. Sonst muss ich meinen eigenen Paps aufsuchen. Meine Werkstatt ist noch nicht so gut ausgerüstet 

hat wer von euch die original kokua handbremse montiert? kann man den bremshebel eventuell auch für eine andere Bremse hernehmen? mir würde da die Sram Apex vorschweben.


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Oktober 2014)

So.. Föhn hat nix gebracht außer heiße Finger... hab leider (noch) keinen Schraubstock...
Dann wird bei nächster Gelegenheit der Opa vom Kleinen gefragt.
Der hat nicht nur einen Schraubstock sondern sonst so ziemlich alles in seiner Werkstatt 

Heute sind die ersten Teile gekommen. Ist schon schlimm, wenn die Ersatzteile fast so viel kosten wie das Rad an sich 
aber ich freu mich drauf, wenns fertig ist


----------



## KIV (29. Oktober 2014)

wenn Du mal einen Steuersatz demontieren möchtest, ohne die Lagerschalen zu zerstören:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191;product=92625

Alternativ könntest Du auch einen Besenstiel nehmen und mit ner Schraube im Steuerrohr auseinanderspreizen...


----------



## Surtre (29. Oktober 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> wenn Du mal einen Steuersatz demontieren möchtest, ohne die Lagerschalen zu zerstören:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191;product=92625
> Alternativ könntest Du auch einen Besenstiel nehmen und mit ner Schraube im Steuerrohr auseinanderspreizen...


Pfff, Kinderkram.


----------



## Diman (29. Oktober 2014)

Der Extractor ist nicht schlecht, vllt. irgendwann mal wieder paar Groschen in Werzeug statt Räder investieren. Aber wenn Alu und Stahl zusammenkorrodiert sind hilft nur rohe Gewalt.


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Oktober 2014)

An den Besen hab ich auch gedacht. (Hast mir ja schon mal empfohlen) 
Müsst ich aber erst einen mit Holzstiel kaufen 

Naja.. so tragisch ist es bei diesem Steuersatz nicht, wenn er nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Ein neuer ist ja schon da.
und ich hab nicht vor, sowas öfter auseinanderzunehmen.  Bzw. Völlig zu entfernen.

Hab dieses Jahr schon so viel in Werkzeug investiert, irgendwann ist Schluß


----------



## Diman (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte ich sollte vielleicht noch mehr Werkzeug holen.


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Oktober 2014)

Werkzeug kann man ja eigentlich eh nie genug haben wie ich schon öfter mal festgestellt hab ^^


----------



## Diman (29. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt man wird auch fast jedes Jahr mit neuen Standards beglückt.


----------



## KIV (30. Oktober 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Pfff, Kinderkram.



Hehehe, Wichser..!

Darf man das hier eigentlich schreiben?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (30. Oktober 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich meinte ich sollte vielleicht noch mehr Werkzeug holen.


aber das was man gerade braucht, ist eh nicht da bzw. ausgeborgt oder verlegt


----------



## Alex0303 (1. November 2014)

So.. Rahmen heut dem Paps mitgegeben. Er hat 10 Minuten für beide Lagerschalen gebraucht. 




 

Dann auch gleich noch den neuen lenker kürzen lassen... wenn er schon dabei ist


----------



## trifi70 (1. November 2014)

Ah, mim Lötkolben. Auf die Idee wär ich gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. November 2014)

Hahaha.. ja.. bei ihm steht alles herum 
hat aber nur funktioniert,  weil er auch ein usb-kabel hatte. Ohne hätts wahrscheinlich eh nicht geklappt


----------



## Alex0303 (3. November 2014)

@Surtre  hat es sich bemerkbar gemacht, dass du nur die Hälfte der Speichen verbaut hast? Irgendwie instabiler oder so? 
Lg


----------



## Surtre (3. November 2014)

Beim Bremsen mit der Disc sieht man die Speichen arbeiten, weil sie radial eingespeicht sind. Beim Abdrücken ist mir in der Steifigkeit nichts negatives aufgefallen. 
Mit den wenigen Speichen macht es allerdings noch weniger Spaß die krummen Felgen zu zentrieren.


----------



## Alex0303 (3. November 2014)

Hm.. also vielleicht doch die volle Anzahl wieder rein??? 

Wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mach, dann aber nur 1 mal


----------



## Alex0303 (23. November 2014)

So. Wieder mal ein kurzes Update...
Das mit der Pulverei lass ich doch bleiben. 
Ein Bekannter ist Lackierer. 
Er hat gesagt er macht das alles. Vom entlacken bis zum neu lackieren.
wird nicht die Welt kosten.
werd ihm sagen, dass er beim Alurahmen und den Felgen vorsichtig sein muss. 
und wenns wo abbröckeln sollte, dann weiß ich, wem ich die Hölle heiß machen kann 
aber wird schon schief gehen 

In diesem Sinne..
schöne Vorweihnachtszeit


----------



## KIV (24. November 2014)

Mach Dir da nicht zu viele Gedanken, mein Sprühdosenlack hält auf der Gabel und der Hinterradschwinge super gut. Die beiden Teile sind deutlich stärkerem Abrieb ausgesetzt als die Felgen und der Hauptrahmen. Hinten werden die Füße aufgestellt, da solltest Du Lackschutzaufkleber anbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

So... morgen gehts mit dem Rahmen ab zum Lackierer ...
es geht voran...

Leider muss ich mir doch noch eine andere Sattelklemme suchen. Die Hope passt farblich leider nicht dazu...

Speichen und Nippel brauch ich auch noch neu...


----------



## KIV (10. Januar 2015)

Puh, der Reverse-Steuersatz setzt aber mal Maßstäbe... Geil!

Ne Salsa-Klemme würde mir dazu gut gefallen. Besser die Variante ohne Schnellspanner, finde ich.


----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

Danke... der Vorbau ist echt geil.. da werd ich fast selber neidisch 
von wem die Klemme ist, ist mir relativ wurscht... hauptsache das rot passt dazu 

die Größe ist leider ein Problem.. 28,6 ist nicht so leicht zu finden.. zumindest hatte ich noch nicht so viel Zeit dazu...


----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2015)

Das Salsa-Rot passt. Schau mal bei bike-mailorder oder bike-components...


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Ja, da hast recht... das rot könnt schon hinkommen.. gab grad geschaut...
leider habens die nicht in 28,6 
hab denen von bc grad eine Anfrage geschickt, ob die auch die kleine Größe liefern können...

Ansonsten überleg ich grad mit der DMR Grab Klemme... passt vielleicht besser zum Vorbau, weils nicht so rund ist....


Edit: hab die DMR grad bestellt. Die schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## sven kona (11. Januar 2015)

34 r musst ma kucken ob die auch rot haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Haben sie, schaut nur leider sehr hell aus auf dem Bild ...
werd jetzt mal die DMR probieren.. ansonsten geht die Suche eh weiter


----------



## Alex0303 (13. Januar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> dass Kokua für meinen Sohn habe ich eine Woche nach der Geburt gekauft...  ;-)
> Meins ist gerade bei meinem Kumpel und wird ordentlich getunt. Was und wie werde ich noch nicht genau verraten... :-D
> ...



Hey Chris,

Wie schauts aus? Bist schon fertig? 
Bin schon neugierig


----------



## paradox (13. Januar 2015)

Gut Ding braucht Weile, leider. 

Ist zur Zeit beim Lackierer und dann...
Ja bis zu Ostern ist es fertig.  Seit gespannt darauf. Ich bin es selber auch 
Das Thema Speichen kommt dann jetzt auf. Der Shop Erdemann hat ja so einiges da. 
Wenn es fertig ist, dann erstmal


----------



## Alex0303 (13. Januar 2015)

meins ist auch grad beim Lackierer.
und die Erdmann-Seite ist wirklich verlockend


----------



## Alex0303 (15. Januar 2015)

so.. gestern die Mail bekommen... DMR Grab in rot gibts nicht mehr. 
Salsa Lip Lock gibts auch nicht in rot.

heute was anderes geordert. hoffentlich bekomm ich nicht schon wieder eine schlechte Nachricht retour

Den Black Jack hat fast jeder Bastler auf dem Jumper verbaut.
Ich überleg mit dem Specialized Roller ...
ist vom Verhältnis von Reifendimension zu Reifenbreite fast so wie mein Fatbike
das würd doch passen


----------



## Alex0303 (24. Januar 2015)

So.. heute die Sattelklemme bei der Packstation abgeholt...
für den Preis ist mir der minimale Farbunterschied ziemlich egal 
Freu mich, dass die jetzt passt...



 

 



Hab ich mir jetzt verdient ...


----------



## KIV (24. Januar 2015)

Die is cool, hab ich damals auch am Jumper verbaut. Jetzt sind wir/er aber leider schon bei 24"...


----------



## Alex0303 (24. Januar 2015)

Dank dir bin ich auch auf die Idee gekommen... 
bin zufällig über dein Bild gestolpert... 

und das wichtigste: sie war lieferbar !


----------



## Alex0303 (6. März 2015)

So.... die Teile sind zwar schon eine Woche wieder bei mir, hatte allerdings nicht die Zeit Fotos zu machen. ..




 


 
bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis... 

Jetzt fehlen noch Speichen, Nippel und ein Satz neuer Gummis

Spacer brauch ich auch noch... bin noch am überlegen, ob schwarz oder rot....
gibts Vorschläge?


----------



## Ketchyp (6. März 2015)

Nach dem Vorbau und Steuersatz rot ist bin ich für schwarz/carbon. Irgendwo musst du ja das Gewicht von der Lackierung/Sattelklemme reinhohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (6. März 2015)

Ketchyp schrieb:


> Irgendwo musst du ja das Gewicht von der Lackierung/Sattelklemme reinhohlen



 Ans Gewicht hab ich ja noch garnicht gedacht 
Aber egal... wenn der Kleine nicht mehr fahren will, muss es sowieso ich tragen


----------



## xmaxle (25. März 2015)

Ich muss jetzt einfach mal fragen: 
Was hat denn das Kokua Jumper für eine Steuerrohr und Oberrohrlänge?


----------



## Diman (26. März 2015)

xmaxle schrieb:


> Steuerrohr und Oberrohrlänge?


ca. 82mm und 320mm Mitte-Mitte


----------



## Alex0303 (8. April 2015)

danke Diman, dass du das übernommen hast 
hab leider vergessen zu messen, wie ich wieder daheim war

bei mir gehts weiter.
hab gerade Speichen und Nippel bestellt...
mal schauen ob ich Lehrgeld zahle, oder ob sie passen


----------



## Alex0303 (14. April 2015)

So... Speichen sind heute angekommen. .. Naschwerk inklusive 



 

Speichen und Nippel sind zwar nicht zu 100% farbgleich, fällt aber fast nicht auf...

Gerade fertig eingespeicht, zentrieren übernimmt der Händler meines Vertrauens ... 



 

Jetzt hab ich fast alles zusammen... ein neuer Reifen kommt noch drauf, dann is gut


----------



## Alex0303 (12. Mai 2015)

So... alles ist zusammengebaut.. 
vorerst fertig.... Reifen bleiben vorerst die Schwalbe drauf.... 
bei Gelegenheit such ich was anderes.. vorher soll der kleine noch ein bisschen wachsen...
die ersten Schritte macht er jetzt mit 10 Monaten schon alleine 

Ich finde allerdings, dass irgendwas fehlt.... was fetziges fehlt noch....


----------



## Surtre (12. Mai 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Ich finde allerdings, dass irgendwas fehlt.... was fetziges fehlt noch....


Weiße Reifenwände fände ich schick.


----------



## Alex0303 (12. Mai 2015)

Hhmmm.... könnt hinhaun... Fällt dir ein Reifen in der Größe ein?

Oder noch was auf dem Rahmen? Mit weißem Lack noch draufgesprüht..... hhmmm.....

Bitte um weitere Tips 

Edith sagt: hab schon einen gefunden: Michelin City J Reifen... aber ist eher nicht so der Brüller...


----------



## Plattenwegcross (14. Mai 2015)

Was ist das? 12"? Leider erst ab 14" gäbe es diesen in "skinwall" ... https://www.lxs-bike.de/junior-draht,3,132,1999987280


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .floe. (22. Mai 2015)

Ein Totenkopf als Headbadge und Pinstripe Flammen den Hauptrahmen entlang bis halbe Strecke zum Sattel!


----------



## paradox (22. Mai 2015)

Nicht das der kleine Mann dann denkt, das sein bike unter ihm abraucht, aber eventuell lernt er ja so schneller zu sein...


----------



## bankettfritz (28. Mai 2015)

Alex kennt das Laufrad von den Bildern ja schon. Auch ich habe mich vom Forum verleiten lassen ein Kokua aufzubauen.
als basis diente ein komplett verschlissenes Kokua das ich für 25 € erworben habe. Es drehte sich kein Rad mehr, da alle Naben defekt waren.
wir haben es als "Kernschrott" bezeichnet.
Also alles auseinanderbauen hat der Vorbesitzer schon übernommen um es in den Karton zu pressen.
was folgte war Teilesuche, und so gesellten sich:
Ritchey WCS Steuersatz 
neue 74mm Faltradnaben
Sattelstütze mit Sattel 
Rictchey WCS Alu Lenker 
Vorbau 50 mm  , Spacer
und Griffe von Hermanns aus den Niederlanden  zusammen.
Der Wiederaufbau konnte beginnen.
So wurde das Laufrad zum entlacken gegeben um es anschliesend Pulverbeschichten zu lassen.
Beim Grafiker sind parallel neue Decals mit seinen Initialen entstanden. 
Eingespeicht habe ich mit der hälfte der Speichen selber. 

Hoffentlich hat er lange freude daran


----------



## .floe. (28. Mai 2015)

Klasse!


----------



## Surtre (28. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Farben super (bis auf das rot am Sattel  ). 
den Vorbau hätte ich länger geschätzt.
25€ für ein Jumper (mehr als Rahmen und Gabel benötigt man ja nicht) und dann noch mit der angenehmeren Nabeneinbaubreite ist ja ein echter Glücksgriff.


----------



## bankettfritz (28. Mai 2015)

Das Rot am Sattel ist schon verschwunden.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooooA8 (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
heute ist ein Jumper in Perlmutt auch bei mir angekommen  und es sehnt sich ein wenig nach Einzigartigkeit 
Hast du die Speichern selber besprüht oder gab es die in der passenden Länge zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo?
Mein kleiner steht auf die Farbe Lime/Green  mal sehen ob ich alle Teile ranbekomme.



Alex0303 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378123
> Speichen und Nippel sind zwar nicht zu 100% farbgleich, fällt aber fast nicht auf...
> Gerade fertig eingespeicht, zentrieren übernimmt der Händler meines Vertrauens ...
> Anhang anzeigen 378124


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Juni 2015)

ooooA8 schrieb:


> Hast du die Speichern selber besprüht oder gab es die in der passenden Länge zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo?



Hab bei Radsport Erdmann 74er Speichen und 14er Nippel bestellt... (1,8mm)
Waren aber nicht grad billig...
Ob die den passenden Farbton für dich haben kann ich nicht sagen 

Was schwebt dir denn sonst noch so vor?


----------



## ooooA8 (9. Juni 2015)

Die Farbe stelle ich mir vor 
Grün soll gemacht werden Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau silber, Speichennippel und evtl. Speichen.

Das Rad selbst habe ich schon mit den Black Jacks bei örtlichen Radladen ohne Aufpreis bekommen


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Juni 2015)

Schöne Farbe 

Wenn der Vorbau silber wird, würd ichs mit den Speichen auch so probieren. 
Kannst danach immer noch andere bestellen. 
Aber wie gesagt: glaub den oben gezeigten Farbton gibts leider nicht.

Rahmen bleibt wie er ist?

Mit anderen Reifen hab ich auch überlegt ... aber der kleine soll die Big Apple mal runterfahren.
toll, dass du die Black Jack gleich mitbekommen hast


----------



## paradox (9. Juni 2015)

Cool,  viel Spaß beim Aufbau bzw Umbau.


----------



## ooooA8 (10. Juni 2015)

So,

habe mal kurz geschaut was es so gibt.



http://bikers-base.com/bmx-teile/sa...kt/2035-34r-moto-bmx-sattelklemme#/farbe-grün

Original ROTO Konus-System
Internal Headset
Material: 6061 T6 Aluminium
Innendurchmesser: 28,6 mm
Präzisionslager
Gewicht: 65 g




http://bikers-base.com/bmx-teile/sattel-co/sattelklemmen/produkt/2035-34r-moto-bmx-sattelklemme

Material: 6061 Aluminium CNC
für 28,6 mm Rahmendurchmesser (25,4 mm Sattelstütze)
Gewicht: 18 g




http://34r.cz/alu-nipples
Die Nippel gibt es auch in Grün, aber es gibt keine Abbildung.

Specification16 mm long | ø 2 mm
for 3.2 wrench
Al 7075
50 pcs
Aber die Maße passen nicht zu den Original Speichen, oder?


Der Rest sollte passen, oder?

Ja, der Rahmen bleibt (vorerst) wie er ist.


----------



## paradox (10. Juni 2015)

Ein Steuersatz ohne Aheadkappe oder wazu ist das Komisch und die Madenschrauben?


----------



## ooooA8 (10. Juni 2015)

Ja, auch die eigene Webseite gibt keine weiteren Daten zu dem Ding raus, keine Maße nichts  
Aber die Farbe gefällt mir so  
Die Schrauben sind aber dafür, dass der Lenker sich bei einem Transport oder bei der Montage nicht dreht "Adjust cone ring secured with 3 allen mini screws to fix the fork during after disasembling and traveling with your bike."


----------



## ooooA8 (10. Juni 2015)

Dann wohl eher den hier in grün.
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Steuersatz/Muro-Aheadset-Steuersatz-1-1-8-Zoll.html

Steuersatz von Aby.k Muro 
Ahead für 1 1/8 Zoll
Gewicht incl. Plug 120 Gramm
Aufbauhöhe 15,8 mm
Krone Außenmaß 48 mm
Einpresstiefe 9,9 mm
Einpressbreite 34 mm
Gedichte Cartridge Lager


----------



## trifi70 (10. Juni 2015)

ooooA8 schrieb:


> Ja, auch die eigene Webseite gibt keine weiteren Daten zu dem Ding raus, keine Maße nichts
> Aber die Farbe gefällt mir so
> Die Schrauben sind aber dafür, dass der Lenker sich bei einem Transport oder bei der Montage nicht dreht "Adjust cone ring secured with 3 allen mini screws to fix the fork during after disasembling and traveling with your bike."


Kappe ist nicht dabei. Die 3 Schrauben verhindern, dass die Gabel nach unten rausrutscht, wenn der Vorbau demontiert wird. Das heißt, nach Vorbauwechsel, Flug, whatever, muss das Steuersatzspiel nicht neu eingestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bankettfritz (10. Juni 2015)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau ,die Sattelstütze bei meinem kokua war nur 25 mm ,da würde ich lieber nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## Alex0303 (10. Juni 2015)

Ich find das grün vom Reverse ja recht schön...

http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...ster-Steuersatz-Ahead-1-1-8.html#var_37340216

Musst aber aufpassen, dass du Speichen und Nippel nimmst, die auch zusammenpassen...
Ansonsten fänd ich die orangen Speichen auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Ketchyp (10. Juni 2015)

ooooA8 schrieb:


> http://bikers-base.com/bmx-teile/sa...kt/2035-34r-moto-bmx-sattelklemme#/farbe-grün
> 
> Original ROTO Konus-System
> Internal Headset
> ...




Der wird am Kokua nicht passen. Außer die haben seit neustem vollintegrierte Steuersätze verbaut. Elox Grün und 1 1/8" klassisch bekommst du bei KCNC (günstig!) oder z.B. Chris King (Günstig bei Aliexpress )


----------



## ooooA8 (11. Juni 2015)

OK. Jetzt kenne ich die Unterschiede zwischen den Steuersätzen 
Bei dem KCNC gefällt mir das Grün nicht. 

Der Reverse hat ein super grün, aber 50€  Gibt es den auch irgendwo günstiger? Oder wieso hast du(Alex0303) nur 29€ bezahlt?

Dann muss ich wohl auch nochmal die Sattelstütze nachmessen wenn die Kokuas alle andere Maße haben


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Juni 2015)

Der rote war damals zufällig im Angebot  um knappe 29,-
da musste ich einfach zuschlagen...

Wenn ich aber jetzt alles zusammenrechnen würde, kommt es glaub ich auf die 20,- auch nicht mehr an 

Hab dann auch so ziemlich alle eloxierten Teile, die ich sowieso ändern wollt, von Reverse gekauft.
da passt der rote Farbton dann zusammen. 
Die Sattelklemme von Hope passte nicht.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Juni 2015)

Hi, hat jemand noch die Original Stütze incl. Sattel übrig und will sie verkaufen !?
Bitte per PM
Stefan


----------



## marco sc (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Hier mal meine Variante:


----------



## Alex0303 (15. Juli 2015)

coole Sache 

was hast mit den Felgen gemacht?


----------



## marco sc (15. Juli 2015)

Dank
Sind neu eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (15. Juli 2015)

was hats gekostet?
selbst gemacht?

und welchen Reifen hast aufgezogen?


----------



## marco sc (15. Juli 2015)

Preise?
Besser nicht hier. 
Habe ich machen lassen. 
War schon etwas kostenintensiverer.

Die Reifen sind von Specialized.
Gefühlt wie Hartkunststoff. Die Schwalbe sind besser.


----------



## J-CooP (29. November 2015)

Mein kurzer bekommt vom Weihnachtsmann auch sein erstes richtiges Arbeitsgerät. Das geht natürlich nicht ohne Modifikationen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rahmen, Gabel und Felgen wurden in Fernblau gepulvert, beim Chinamann wurden leichte Novatecnaben bestellt und mit Alunippeln eingespeicht, die Spannachsen sind aus Titan und auch die Lenkzentrale wurde komplett erneuert. Auch die Schwingenachse ist jetzt aus Alu und Titan statt Stahl.
Wenn es die Koordination dann irgendwann zulässt, kann auch eine dran adaptierte Hinterradbremse über den innenverlegten Zug angesteuert werden.
Es wiegt jetzt mit Bremse 3280g. Am liebsten würde ich es selbst fahren, aber der Elastomer ist zu weich..


----------



## paradox (29. November 2015)

Sehr gute Arbeit! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Auch die Bremse top!


----------



## Plattenwegcross (29. November 2015)

Bis jetzt der beste Jumper, den ich hier gesehen habe! Chapeau!
... nur die Schrift mag mir nicht zusagen ...


----------



## trifi70 (29. November 2015)

Tach J-Coop, dit jefällt mir richtisch jut, Farben sind jeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (29. November 2015)

Wow!  Sehr schön.  Die Farbkombi ist der Hammer...


----------



## spümco (30. November 2015)

Klasse Arbeit - der Halter für die Bremse ist aus Alu gefräst?


----------



## KIV (30. November 2015)

und: Kannst Du mir bitte den Lochabstand nennen..? Danke!
Warum hast Du den Halter eigentlich nicht länger gemacht und die Schraube vom Elastomer noch mit durchgesteckt? Dann hätte sich ger Halter noch mit einem längeren Hebel abgestützt und wäre ganz einfach gegen Verdrehen gesichert gewesen. Soll keine Kritik sein, ich möchte es nur verstehen und beim Nachbau keinen Fehler machen...


----------



## spümco (30. November 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> und: Kannst Du mir bitte den Lochabstand nennen..? Danke!
> Warum hast Du den Halter eigentlich nicht länger gemacht und die Schraube vom Elastomer noch mit durchgesteckt? Dann hätte sich ger Halter noch mit einem längeren Hebel abgestützt und wäre ganz einfach gegen Verdrehen gesichert gewesen. Soll keine Kritik sein, ich möchte es nur verstehen und beim Nachbau keinen Fehler machen...


Hier scheint es also doch größeren Bedarf zu geben... 
Einem Detailfoto bzw. Zeichnung/ Skizze wäre ich ja auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Diman (30. November 2015)

Gleich den Adapter verkaufen.


----------



## KIV (30. November 2015)

für Stück 10€ nehme ich zwei...


----------



## J-CooP (30. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
freut mich, dass es euch gefällt!
der Adapter ist "frei Schnauze" von Hand gesägt, gefeilt und gebohrt. Gibt also keine genauen Maße. Und das mache ich nicht nochmal, auch nicht für 10€ pro Stück. ;-)
Hinter der Schraube des Elastomers habe ich zwei Senkbohrungen in die Auflageplatte der Schwinge gebohrt, an die der Adapter angeschraubt wird. Er ist also gegen Verdrehen gesichert.
Der Adapter selbst ist kein Hexenwerk. Einfach blos ein winklig gefeiltes Stück Alu mit zwei Gewinden im einen Schenkel und der Bohrung für die Bremse im anderen. Der hintere Schenkel sollte etwa in Richtung Hinterradachse zeigen.
Habe das Rad bei der Oma untergestellt und bin erst wieder in zwei Wochen da, also muss die Skizze zur Veranschaulichung genügen.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (12. Januar 2016)

@J-CooP: Geiles Jumper!
Ich habe noch ein wenig Zeit mit dem Aufbau, aber kannst Du mir Verraten was das für ein Bremshebel ist? Ein spezieller Kinderhebel, oder evtl. BMX? Schaut ganz gut geeignet aus für Kinderhände.

Grüße,
Timo


----------

